# Frame Paint Chip



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

This thread isn't asking how to repair a paint chip on the bike, but what would happen if a paint chip is not care for and what would happen.

So, this morning, I was fixing the flat on my rear wheel and accidentally scrape the paint(both clear coat and the paint) with the edge of my brake rotors when trying to re-install my rear wheel. Yes, I'm a beginner and struggle on it for a while until I went on youtube for help. 

Since the scrape is underneath the frame and not noticeable, what's the danger if I just leave it along and don't do anything about it?

My frame is aluminum(called ALUXX SL-Grade Aluminum, Giant's marketing words  ), I don't see any danger in rust.

Will dirt, water, etc...get in and cause the paint to start peeling slowly?

Thanks!

P.S. Paint job on the Giant Trance X4 is so thin. Maybe one day, I'll have it repainted and exceed luxury car paint job.


----------



## Jailbird (Apr 25, 2011)

Aluminum won't rust but it will still corrode. There is a possibility of the paint peeling in the future because there is now an edge to catch on. My advice is to go down to you local walmart and find a bottle of nail polish that closly matches you bike. Clean the spot with alcohol, and give it a quick touch up.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have some chips on my finish too. Seems my chain threw some rocks onto my frame and I've got some chips in it. Brand new bike too! So I'm also wondering if I should worry about rust or any other problems. Speaking of rust, Let's say I'm outside riding and it starts to rain. Bike gets wet. Do I need to worry about rust?


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok...off to Wally World later tonight or tomorrow for some touch up to my Trance X4. White shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I say paint chips show you use the bike. They add character. The next time you talking bikes you can point and say "See this one? It's from the time I _fill_in_blank_."

If I ever see a mountain bike with a pristine paint job I know it's either new, or the rider doesn't get out very often...

After enough of them, just strip the frame to bare aluminum and you won't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

gemini9 said:


> I have some chips on my finish too. Seems my chain threw some rocks onto my frame and I've got some chips in it. Brand new bike too!


Probably no rocks involved. Did you hear a clang-clang noise when rolling over a log or rock? That was your chain hitting your chainstay. You can make or buy a chainstay protector to prevent that and quiet things down.



gemini9 said:


> So I'm also wondering if I should worry about rust or any other problems. Speaking of rust, Let's say I'm outside riding and it starts to rain. Bike gets wet. Do I need to worry about rust?


Your chain will rust a bit. Dry it off and re-lube. No big deal really, some people even leave thier bikes outside all the time...but they are just dumb kids.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Aluminum needs to have something on it that the paint will stick to, like zinc oxide, or zinc chromate, but you can use RustOleum too.. it sticks then you can put paint on it if you want, good luck


----------



## mmik (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a bunch of small chips in the paint on my chainstay. on the bottom, so I'm not sure what it's from. How can I paint mine and make it match the original paint? It's just matte black, so it shouldn't be hard, but I want it to match. (there's scratches in other, more visible places as well)

I can't really spray rustoleum on small little nicks, and it doesn't sound like that's what he'd want to do either, right?


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

you could cover the chainstay with a chainstay protector, for the small chips using a small brush or toothpick, spray some rustOleum in the cap, then touch up the chips with flat black, that should hide it and protect it, I'd try touching up the chainstay area first for pratice then cover the chainstay with a protector, good luck


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

I think that's exactly what happened in my case. I ride on fire roads and old logging roads and some of them tend to be very bumpy/rocky and that's probably what happened to my chainstay. That's right where the chips are. I'll look into getting one of those protectors if they don't cost all that much.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a 13 year old c'dale with 13 year old chips down to the aluminum. Never corroded, still shiny.


----------

